# Taking dog to Northern Spain - advice/help please



## ClareM (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi there. My better half has moved to asturias with work and myself and the dog are planning on moving over in January 2016 or early Feb 2016. I had planned on taking the dog by ferry to santander however as I will be a foot passenger Brittany ferries have said this is a no go. Do any of you kind people on the forum have any ideas on how I can get the dog and I to Northern Spain. I have had astronomical quotes from transport companies. Any help/advice is much appreciated.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can you not drive? We drove from Prague to Andalucia, no problems. I don't like the idea of sending by air although our rescue centre regularly airlifts dogs to other parts of the world...but our dog is rather large...


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

ClareM said:


> Hi there. My better half has moved to asturias with work and myself and the dog are planning on moving over in January 2016 or early Feb 2016. I had planned on taking the dog by ferry to santander however as I will be a foot passenger Brittany ferries have said this is a no go. Do any of you kind people on the forum have any ideas on how I can get the dog and I to Northern Spain. I have had astronomical quotes from transport companies. Any help/advice is much appreciated.


Yes - Welcome to CSC !!!


----------



## Manda Ev (Oct 15, 2015)

We're in the early stages of working how we're going to get our two shar pei over to Southern Spain from Northern Scotland next year and thus far we've looked at flying, driving using ferry or tunnel and using a professional transporter. 

As you're meeting your OH over there driving in your own may seem a little daunting...what about some of the ride share sites and forums?


----------



## ClareM (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks to all for the replies. Unfortunately I don't drive and, like many, I don't want to fly him over as I don't think he would handle the flight very well. I hadn't heard of car share sites? This would be perfect as basically I just need to be in a car with him to get on and off the ferry. I can make my way to/from the ports and I would be happy to share the costs of the ferry/petrol. Thanks again!


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm in the process if trying to link up with one of the animal rescue charities preferred transporters to organise our 3 dogs going from Scotland to Frigiliana next year. I'll let you know how this progresses.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bah am all disappointed !

My reading skills aren't great and I thought the thread title was about some amazing pooch who could speak!!!


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Ha ha, did you think perhaps they were looking for Spanish classes for it??


----------



## ClareM (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks wee Scottie. That would be great.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Bah am all disappointed !
> 
> My reading skills aren't great and I thought the thread title was about some amazing pooch who could speak!!!


Aren't you aware it is near Chrissy time so there is No-el?


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Ho Ho Ho x


----------



## jonoiv (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello

I am from the UK, now living in Spain. Assuming you have already got or in the process of getting an EU Pet passport, this is the best way to get to Spain;

Our dog is small, so it may depend on the size of the Dog, but...

Get the ferry from Harwich to Hook of Holland in the Netherlands (Hoek van Holland). The company that allows pets for foot passengers is Stenna Line. You must book a kennel on the add-ons section during your booking. If sailing on the overnight ferry you also are required to book a cabin for yourself. With a Dog and 1 or 2 people it will cost about £130 one way. If you get the Rail and Sail ticket this will also be valid for train travel in the Netherlands to any national rail station. 

Use the "find and book" option and add the kennel on after.

stenaline.nl/en-GB-nl/england/rail-and-sail


From there you either need to travel from Amsterdam Schiphol, or Rotterdam The Hague Airport. 
Amsterdam Schiphol is easier to get to as you don't need to get a bus, just rail. You can plan the times here in English. If you go to Rotterdam budget in 40 euros for the taxi to Rotterdam airpot. Rotterdam airport is a lot smaller, so it's somewhat easier and less stressful though. 

ns.nl/reisplanner-v2/index.shtml?language=en


You can either travel with KLM or their budget sister company Transavia. They have flights to Barcelona, Madrid, Valencia, and maybe Malaga and other smaller cities. 

They allow pets in the cabin if your Dog/Cat is small enough and you have a soft pet travel bag that passes the requirements. If you pet is larger you need to have your Pet in a hard case and he/she will travel in the hold. Wrap up your pet, because it can get chilly in the hold. 

Here is the Transavia pet travel requirements. 
transavia.com/en-EU/service/pets/

Almost everyone in the Netherlands speaks English so it's easily the best option, and from our travels the cheapest.

Edit I can't post clickable links yet so copy and paste into the address bar


----------

